# PC Gams + PCGH Abo aufm IPad is weg?



## Kuhprah (11. Januar 2015)

Seit heute hat mein PC Games Kiosk irgendwie ne ganz andere Optik..  die Buttons" Alle Ausgaben" und "Meine Ausgaben" sind komplett verschwunden, dafür soll ich mich Anmelden (  ), meine Abos sind auch nirgendwo mehr zu finden etc... weiss jemand was genau da jetzt alles umgestellt worden ist?

Vor allem, wo bekomme ich ein Login her (meine icloud-Adresse geht nedd) welches ich zuvor nie brauchte, und wo sind all meine bereits gezahlten Ausgaben hin gekommen? Bei Wiederherstellen kommt nix und sobald ich auf eine Ausgabe klicke soll ich wieder zahlen um sie runter zu laden   12stelligen Code habe ich in den Mails vom Apple Store ünrigens auch keinen...

Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## XGamer98 (11. Januar 2015)

Kannst du mal am PC schauen unter gekaufte Artikel, ich benutze den Kiosk zwar nich und kenn mich nicht aus aber das wäre die option die mir einfällt um zumindest mal zu überprüfen ob noch alles da ist.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Januar 2015)

Da sind sowohl PCGH als auch die PC Games drin. Wenn ich aber dann die Ausgaben angucke kann ich die ersten 4 Seiten ansehen und hab dann die Option es zu kaufen (mach ich nedd, is ja schon gezahlt), einen DL Code einzugeben (woher soll ich nen DL Code haben, das Zeug war ja schon alles da, und dass ich nen Abo hatte wurde vorher ja problemlos erkannt) oder mich einzuloggen (mit welchem Login? Das vom store funzt nedd).
Mal gucken ob ich da irgendwo was mit Support finde, bis jetzt war da nirgendwo ein Button.


----------



## JTRch (12. Januar 2015)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Ich kann mich im App nicht mit den iTunes Login anmelden und er erkennt mich nicht als Abonnement. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Januar 2015)

Hast du irgendwo nen Button gefunden wo du den angesprochenen Support bemühen kannst? Weil den find ich auch nicht  

Frag mich warum man das gute System überhaupt geändert hat, sieht nicht nur ka...e aus jetzt sondern is auch noch kompliziert und funktioniert nicht mehr


----------

